# What is your favourite musical?



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't know if there is already a thread for this, but I am intrigued to know what your favourite musicals are? Personally, I love 'Legally Blonde' (I don't know what your opinions on that might be!), I'm listening to the soundtrack for Sweeney Todd and really enjoying that (particularly 'The Worst Pies in London'). I am trying to learn more about the world of musical theatre, so was wondering if anyone has any recommendations?


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Aw no replies ;(


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ChrisGraham said:


> Aw no replies ;(


Perhaps your post would fit better in this thread.
If Cabaret counts it's high on my list just like Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat

http://www.talkclassical.com/movie-corner-music-cinema/


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

ChrisGraham said:


> Aw no replies ;(


Leave it a bit longer Chris, some people might be catching up with the time differences


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Unfortunately musicals go straight into my Room 101. Never liked them. Sorry that doesn't help.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I’m not very keen on musicals, but Candide was superb, though perhaps it’s more of an operetta. I saw it in Liverpool in 1959 (Dennis Quilley, Mary Costa, Lawrence Naismith) and loved every minute. I also love West Side Story but was disappointed in the film.
Of the older ones, I like Guys and Dolls, brilliantly written and excellent cast.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Musicals and operas are not genres that I enjoy. If I want a visual story (=film) than I do not need singing to distract me, and if I want music then I do not need the story. I haven't seen that many musical but I enjoyed the ultimate hippie musical Hair (1979). I also like Phantom of the Opera. Then I like some local Czech musicals such as Noc na Karlštejně


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

No worries - do you think people who listen to classical music are more likely to dislike musicals, because they include a lot of pop music (though the music is still often more complex than pop in my opinion)?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Haven't seen many but I do like Mary Poppins!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

west side story - meet me in st louis - singing in the rain- crousel -oklahoma.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

ChrisGraham said:


> No worries - do you think people who listen to classical music are more likely to dislike musicals, because they include a lot of pop music (though the music is still often more complex than pop in my opinion)?


No I don't think there's a connection there. I like classical, jazz, world music and (prog and folk) pop but I've never liked musicals, cabaret and operettes. I love opera though. So I would say I'm into serious music and that is where the distinction lies.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I like the older musicals such as West Side Story, Oklahoma, Oliver, South Pacific, Fiddler on the Roof, Guys and Dolls. And a newer musical I liked is La Cage Aux Folles. If I had the chance, I'd like to see some of the newer musicals such as Jersey Boys, Wicked. I like musicals, but I don't listen or watch them very often, once or twice a year now.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

senza sordino said:


> I like the older musicals such as West Side Story, Oklahoma, Oliver, South Pacific, Fiddler on the Roof, Guys and Dolls. And a newer musical I liked is La Cage Aux Folles. If I had the chance, I'd like to see some of the newer musicals such as Jersey Boys, Wicked. I like musicals, but I don't listen or watch them very often, once or twice a year now.


Omg I adore Wicked you need to see it!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I could swear I've posted on a similar thread, but a search brought up nothing.

I saw my first musical when I was 5 - Julie Andrews in "My Fair Lady." (Rex Harrison had moved on.) Then I saw Robert Preston in "The Music Man." I don't see that many anymore though. Favorite classic musicals are:

"Guys and Dolls"
"Sweeney Todd"
"She Loves Me"
"Cabaret"
"Follies" for the score (although the National Theatre's recent production, which I saw on film last month, may redeem the libretto)
"Kiss Me, Kate" for the score
"Candide" for the score
"Gypsy" - I suspect if you took a vote of Broadway theatre performers, "Gypsy" would get a plurality. Five Broadway mountings, with the potential of a sixth in the next year or so.

Of more recent musicals, the three I've seen that stand out are "Next to Normal," "The Band's Visit" and "Hamilton." Coming up for me is the New York premiere of "Jerry Springer - The Opera."


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

During my working years, I had to conduct a good number of musicals. Some were fun to conduct but not interesting, others were hard to conduct but were rewarding, with the rest somewhere in between. In the end I thank God I don't have to conduct any more musicals. But here's a short list of my favorites I did:

Guys & Dolls (my very first)
Gypsy
Damn Yankees
Little Shop of Horrors
Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat
Hairspray (my very last)


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

jegreenwood said:


> I could swear I've posted on a similar thread, but a search brought up nothing.
> 
> I saw my first musical when I was 5 - Julie Andrews in "My Fair Lady." (Rex Harrison had moved on.) Then I saw Robert Preston in "The Music Man." I don't see that many anymore though. Favorite classic musicals are:
> 
> ...


All my friends are a bit obsessed with Hamilton at the moment, but I really don't see the appeal - I'm not really a fan of rap music. Would you recommend it? I've never seen it, only listened to some of the score online


----------



## ChrisGraham (Apr 10, 2016)

Vasks said:


> During my working years, I had to conduct a good number of musicals. Some were fun to conduct but not interesting, others were hard to conduct but were rewarding, with the rest somewhere in between. In the end I thank God I don't have to conduct any more musicals. But here's a short list of my favorites I did:
> 
> Guys & Dolls (my very first)
> Gypsy
> ...


I can't imagine what it would be like to conduct a musical! Out of interest, what was the hardest?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

ChrisGraham said:


> I can't imagine what it would be like to conduct a musical! Out of interest, what was the hardest?


Pippin.........

and to conducting any musical, I found working with the choreographer to be more difficult than the director. He/She would make horrendous decision as to tempi, cuts and repeats without my musical input resulting in nasty phrasings and chord progressions,nearly impossible page turns and incredibly difficult fast passages for the players.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

ChrisGraham said:


> All my friends are a bit obsessed with Hamilton at the moment, but I really don't see the appeal - I'm not really a fan of rap music. Would you recommend it? I've never seen it, only listened to some of the score online


I'm not a fan of rap music either, but I listened to "Hamilton" on line and liked it. It's sung through, so if you don't like what you hear, don't go. The production is good but not worth the price of the ticket. Not even close.

I should add I bought tickets shortly after it opened, before prices skyrocketed. I sat in the second to last row, which is perfectly fine.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Vasks said:


> Pippin.........
> 
> and to conducting any musical, I found working with the choreographer to be more difficult than the director. He/She would make horrendous decision as to tempi, cuts and repeats without my musical input resulting in nasty phrasings and chord progressions,nearly impossible page turns and incredibly difficult fast passages for the players.


By any chance were you involved with the recent Broadway production of "Pippin"? I sat in the front row looking down at the conductor's score (and up at the stage as well).

I love the overture to "Gypsy." Second best ever after "Candide." Hope your trumpeter was good.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

jegreenwood said:


> By any chance were you involved with the recent Broadway production of "Pippin"? I sat in the front row looking down at the conductor's score (and up at the stage as well).
> 
> I love the overture to "Gypsy." Second best ever after "Candide." Hope your trumpeter was good.


LOL! No "professional" conducting gigs; just college and community related ones. And double "LOL!" as sometimes I played lead trumpet while conducting (in other words, I led by playing, not baton waving)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

'Oliver' and 'The Sound of Music' both hold a special place in my heart - and I'm not ashamed to say it!


----------

